# Cemetary gate



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Another prop I'm building for this year's Halloween is a cemetary gate. Here's the first part of the tutorial:

http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-cemetary-gate-part-1.html

It will be a three part series, and of course I will post pictures in the Halloween Props forum when everything is finished!


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

Dude... wow. This is awesome!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job! Look forward to seeing the tutorial completed.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's the second part:

http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.be/2013/10/the-cemetary-gate-part-2.html


----------



## Schattenmann (Sep 21, 2011)

With all due respect: Read first (and welcome to the forum)


----------

